# Booking CFAT



## TristynS (15 Feb 2014)

Hey guys, I've applied for a combat engineer and i called my local recruiter, Which is Vancouver. When I called to book my CFAT appointment the recruiter said I would receive an email with the time, date and where a bouts for my CFAT. It's been about a month and I still haven't received an email. Should I call in and try and book it again? Or just wait. Also my friend was informed by his recruiter that since we live in the interior BC that they have a thing called "remote processing" where we all go in and do our CFAT, interview and everything else that in one day. What should I do?


----------



## Goose15 (15 Feb 2014)

You should definitely call back in. There is no reason it should take that long to hear about a booking time.


----------



## MacIssac (15 Feb 2014)

I applied in Jan, and had to shoot an email back to my first contact (sgt) in February to schedule my CFAT - but I am also in Hamilton not in a rural area. I don't think it would hurt to send an email or a phone call but be polite and respectful
"Is there anything I can do to further my application" is the best line in a situation like this - I had my test booked, (four days from the call) 

Good Luck - I have some sample test links that helped if you need them


----------



## Goose15 (15 Feb 2014)

MacIssac said:
			
		

> I applied in Jan, and had to shoot an email back to my first contact (sgt) in February to schedule my CFAT - but I am also in Hamilton not in a rural area. I don't think it would hurt to send an email or a phone call but be polite and respectful
> "Is there anything I can do to further my application" is the best line in a situation like this - I had my test booked, (four days from the call)
> 
> Good Luck - I have some sample test links that helped if you need them



To clarify: I in now way meant that when one calls they should be anything but polite or respectful. Simply stating that in no way it should not take this long to get a reply.


----------



## MacIssac (15 Feb 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> To clarify: I in now way meant that when one calls they should be anything but polite or respectful. Simply stating that in no way it should not take this long to get a reply.


As I was writing my reply  I noticed the heading that a reply was placed before writing mine - I was not implying that your comment was anything less then respectful


----------



## Goose15 (15 Feb 2014)

MacIssac said:
			
		

> As I was writing my reply  I noticed the heading that a reply was placed before writing mine - I was not implying that your comment was anything less then respectful



Haha I gotcha ;D


----------



## DAA (16 Feb 2014)

TristynS said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I've applied for a combat engineer and i called my local recruiter, Which is Vancouver. When I called to book my CFAT appointment the recruiter said I would receive an email with the time, date and where a bouts for my CFAT. It's been about a month and I still haven't received an email. Should I call in and try and book it again? Or just wait. Also my friend was informed by his recruiter that since we live in the interior BC that they have a thing called "remote processing" where we all go in and do our CFAT, interview and everything else that in one day. What should I do?



Yes, call them!  If you're CFRC told you that they would process you during a "remote", then you need to maintain contact so they don't forget about you.  Remotes are only done when their are sufficient applicants from an area not readily accessible to a CFRC and it warrants such an activity.


----------



## TristynS (17 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Yes, call them!  If you're CFRC told you that they would process you during a "remote", then you need to maintain contact so they don't forget about you.  Remotes are only done when their are sufficient applicants from an area not readily accessible to a CFRC and it warrants such an activity.


 Thanks for everyones help on this thread. So i called just now, i told him my name and asked if there is any spots to book my CFAT and he just told me that i have to email him, and i asked about the remote processing .. i guess there isn't a set date yet for that and "it'll come when it comes" also i said "Is there anything more i can do to further my application" and he just said No just keep doing what you're doing


----------



## MacIssac (17 Feb 2014)

TristynS said:
			
		

> Thanks for everyones help on this thread. So i called just now, i told him my name and asked if there is any spots to book my CFAT and he just told me that i have to email him, and i asked about the remote processing .. i guess there isn't a set date yet for that and "it'll come when it comes" also i said "Is there anything more i can do to further my application" and he just said No just keep doing what you're doing


Sounds like you just have to be patient. In the end it will be rewarding. I continue to wait patiently for my security check to finish, I keep the phone close by for when my file manager calls me asking for information. 
Of course everyones situation is different.


----------



## DAA (18 Feb 2014)

TristynS said:
			
		

> Thanks for everyones help on this thread. So i called just now, i told him my name and asked if there is any spots to book my CFAT and he just told me that i have to email him, and i asked about the remote processing .. i guess there isn't a set date yet for that and "it'll come when it comes" also i said "Is there anything more i can do to further my application" and he just said No just keep doing what you're doing



Maintain contact.  They won't necessarily initiate a "remote" for only "1" applicant.  Sometimes, they have a certain "threshold" number before they will do that.  So until they are ready and or able to travel to your area, all you can do is wait.

If you happen to be travelling yourself, in or near them, why not mention it and maybe they will try to accommodate you and schedule you in.  But in a case like that, they will NOT pay for any of your travel expenses.


----------



## Kasmaki (11 Mar 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Maintain contact.  They won't necessarily initiate a "remote" for only "1" applicant.  Sometimes, they have a certain "threshold" number before they will do that.  So until they are ready and or able to travel to your area, all you can do is wait.
> 
> If you happen to be travelling yourself, in or near them, why not mention it and maybe they will try to accommodate you and schedule you in.  But in a case like that, they will NOT pay for any of your travel expenses.




For my case I applied and gave all my documents in person to the CFRC a week ago, and everything was fine, and a SGT told me that they will be treating them until June and that they will contact us until then. Do I have to contact them back to try to book my CFAT or it's true that sometimes they let you know that there is a delay before starting the process?


----------



## armygirl95 (12 Mar 2014)

It took 3 months to get booked for my aptitude test. Some recruiting centres take longer than others. Give it the 4-12 weeks they say it will be, and then call back close to the end of that. Don't rush or be pushy - they'll get to you. It's a waiting game.. sucks I know  :blotto:


----------



## Kasmaki (12 Mar 2014)

armygirl95 said:
			
		

> It took 3 months to get booked for my aptitude test. Some recruiting centres take longer than others. Give it the 4-12 weeks they say it will be, and then call back close to the end of that. Don't rush or be pushy - they'll get to you. It's a waiting game.. sucks I know  :blotto:



Thank you


----------

